# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE: νέα προγράμματα συμβολαίου κινητής

## nnn

Ανακοινώνεται ότι από 23/07/2018:  

Α. Παύει η εμπορική διάθεση των ακόλουθων οικονομικών προγραμμάτων Συμβολαίου για ιδιώτες:  
•    «COSMOTE Mobile S», το οποίο παράλληλα από την ίδια ως άνω ημερομηνία μετονομάζεται σε «COSMOTE Mobile S ΠΑΛ», 
•    «COSMOTE Mobile Μ», το οποίο παράλληλα από την ίδια ως άνω ημερομηνία μετονομάζεται σε «COSMOTE Mobile M ΠΑΛ», 
•    «COSMOTE Mobile L», το οποίο παράλληλα από την ίδια ως άνω ημερομηνία μετονομάζεται σε «COSMOTE Mobile L ΠΑΛ», 
•    «COSMOTE Mobile XL» και •     «COSMOTE Mobile Internet 700MB» & «COSMOTE Mobile Internet 2GB». 
Στους υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές των ανωτέρω οικονομικών προγραμμάτων δεν επέρχεται καμία απολύτως αλλαγή σε σχέση με τις χρεώσεις και τις υπηρεσίες που τους παρέχονται. 

Β. Διατίθενται εμπορικά, για νέους και υφιστάμενους ιδιώτες συνδρομητές συμβολαίου COSMOTE, τα νέα οικονομικά προγράμματα συμβολαίου: «COSMOTE Mobile S», «COSMOTE Mobile M»  και  «COSMOTE Mobile L».  Τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά και οι χρεώσεις των νέων οικονομικών προγραμμάτων συνοψίζονται στον Πίνακα 1. 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 195806

•    Τα πάγια των προγραμμάτων COSMOTE Mobile S, M, L περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24% και Τέλος Συνδρομητών Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας 12%. 
•    Όλα τα παραπάνω προγράμματα επιβαρύνονται με υψηλότερο Τέλος Συνδρομητών Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας (15%, 18% ή 20%) εάν το ύψος του μηνιαίου λογαριασμού (προ ΦΠΑ) ανά σύνδεση Κινητής ανέλθει σε κλίμακα στην οποία εφαρμόζεται υψηλότερο τέλος.  • Η χρέωση για τις εθνικές κλήσεις ομιλίας ή/και video-κλήσεις γίνεται ανά δευτερόλεπτο, με ελάχιστο χρόνο χρέωσης τα 60 δευτερόλεπτα. 
•    Η ογκοχρέωση για την πλοήγηση στο διαδίκτυο γίνεται ανά KByte, με ελάχιστη χρέωση το 1 ΚΒyte ανά σύνδεση (1 MByte = 1.024 KBytes).  
•    Σε περίπτωση που ο συνδρομητής δεν εξαντλήσει την ενσωματωμένη δωρεάν μηνιαία χρήση του προγράμματός του, αυτή δεν μεταφέρεται στον επόμενο μήνα τιμολόγησης.  
•    Τα λεπτά και μηνύματα που συμπεριλαμβάνονται στη δωρεάν χρήση, καθώς και οι αντίστοιχες χρεώσεις μετά την κατανάλωση των ενσωματωμένων λεπτών ομιλίας και SMS αφορούν μόνο σε κλήσεις (ομιλίας και video-κλήσεις) και αποστολή μηνυμάτων (SMS) εντός Ελλάδος προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας (γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς και αριθμούς κινητής τηλεφωνίας), εξαιρουμένων των κλήσεων προς μη γεωγραφικούς  αριθμούς (εκτός των αριθμών κινητής τηλεφωνίας).  
•    Χώρες που αφορά η δωρεάν περιαγωγή: Αυστρία, Βέλγιο, Βουλγαρία, Γαλλία, Γαλλικές Γουιάνα, Γερμανία, Γιβραλτάρ, Γουαδελούπη, Δανία, Εσθονία, Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, Ιρλανδία, Ισλανδία, Ισπανία, Ιταλία, Κροατία, Κύπρος, (ΛΑ) Ρεγιούνιον, Λετονία, Λιθουανία, Λίχτενσταϊν, Λουξεμβούργο, Μάλτα, Μαρτινίκα, Νορβηγία, Ολλανδία, Ουγγαρία, Πολωνία, Πορτογαλία, Ρουμανία, Σλοβακία, Σλοβενία, Σουηδία, Τσεχία, Φιλανδία. 
•    Για το χρονικό διάστημα που μεσολαβεί από την ενεργοποίηση της σύνδεσης μέχρι την ημερομηνία έκδοσης του πρώτου λογαριασμού, ή, σε περίπτωση αλλαγής οικονομικού προγράμματος, από την ημερομηνία αλλαγής μέχρι την έκδοση του επόμενου λογαριασμού, το πάγιο που χρεώνεται είναι ανάλογο του χρονικού αυτού διαστήματος ενώ αποδίδεται ολόκληρη η μηνιαία χρήση του προγράμματος. Σε κάθε λογαριασμό χρεώνεται προκαταβολικά το πάγιο του επόμενου μήνα.  
•    Κάθε συνδρομητής μπορεί να διατηρεί κατʼ ανώτατο όριο μέχρι πέντε (5) συνδέσεις στο σύνολο των Οικονομικών Προγραμμάτων «COSMOTE ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ», «COSMOTE 20, 25, 35, 45, 55, 65, 100, PLATINUM», «COSMOTE Mobile PLUS», «COSMOTE Mobile S 
ΠΑΛ, M ΠAΛ, L ΠΑΛ, XL, Gold, Platinum», «COSMOTE 1500» και «COSMOTE Mobile S, M, 
L».  
•    Τα νέα προγράμματα COSMOTE Mobile S, M, L θα συμμετέχουν στο COSMOTE Mobile Οικογενειακό Πακέτο  και θα είναι συμβατά με το «Προνόμιο 1» με το οποίο λαμβάνουν 1.500 λεπτά ομιλίας και 1.500 SMS με όλα τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του Οικογενειακού Πακέτου. 
•    Τα προγράμματα COSMOTE Mobile S, M, L δεν θα είναι συμβατά με το «Προνόμιο 2», το οποίο παρέχει έκπτωση στο μηνιαίο πάγιο. 
•    Οι λοιπές χρεώσεις και οι πρόσθετες υπηρεσίες των νέων οικονομικών προγραμμάτων COSMOTE Mobile S, M, L είναι ίδιες κατ’ αντιστοιχία με αυτές των υφιστάμενων οικονομικών προγραμμάτων  «COSMOTE Μobile S ΠΑΛ, Μ ΠΑΛ και XL».  
Γ. Διατίθεται εμπορικά το πρόσθετο πακέτο δεδομένων «Πακέτο Μobile Ιnternet 10GB» με τα ακόλουθα χαρακτηριστικά: 


*Πρόσθετο Πακέτο* 
*Ενσωματωμένη Χρήση* 
*Χρέωση* 

Πακέτο Μobile Ιnternet 10GB
10GB
19,90€



•    Το πρόσθετο πακέτο διατίθεται μόνο στα οικονομικά προγράμματα COSMOTE Mobile M & L και απενεργοποιείται σε περίπτωση μετάβασης σε άλλο οικονομικό πρόγραμμα.  
•    Σε περίπτωση που ο συνδρομητής δεν εξαντλήσει την ενσωματωμένη δωρεάν μηνιαία χρήση του πρόσθετου πακέτου, αυτή δεν μεταφέρεται στον επόμενο μήνα τιμολόγησης.  
•    Η μηνιαία χρέωση του πρόσθετου πακέτου δεν είναι αναλογική και αντιστοίχως τα δωρεάν μηνιαία GB του πακέτου αποδίδονται εξ ολοκλήρου ανεξαρτήτως της στιγμής ενεργοποίησης.  
•    Το μηνιαίο πάγιο του πρόσθετου πακέτου δεδομένων, περιλαμβάνει ΦΠΑ 24%. Εφαρμόζεται επιπλέον Τέλος Συνδρομητών Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας 12%, 15%, 18% ή 20% ανάλογα με το ύψος του μηνιαίου λογαριασμού (προ ΦΠΑ) ανά σύνδεση κινητής. 
Δ. Στα υφιστάμενα Οικονομικά Προγράμματα Συμβολαίου COSMOTE Mobile Family επέρχονται οι ακόλουθες τροποποιήσεις:   
-    Τα λεπτά ομιλίας προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα κινητής & σταθερής του προγράμματος COSMOTE Mobile Family S αυξάνονται από 600’ σε 1000’, και τα γραπτά μηνύματα (SMS) προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα κινητής εντός Ελλάδος αυξάνονται από 600 σε 1000. 
-    Η ενσωματωμένη χρήση δεδομένων του προγράμματος COSMOTE Mobile Family Μ, αυξάνεται από 2GB σε 4GB. 
-    Η ενσωματωμένη χρήση δεδομένων του προγράμματος COSMOTE Mobile Family L, αυξάνεται από 6GB σε 10GB. 
Οι παραπάνω τροποποιήσεις ισχύουν και για τους υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές των προγραμμάτων αυτών. Όποιες χρεώσεις έχουν τυχόν προκύψει στους υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές μέχρι τις 23/7, δεν διαγράφονται. Τα λοιπά χαρακτηριστικά των ανωτέρω προγραμμάτων (μηνιαίο πάγιο κλπ.) παραμένουν ως έχουν. 

Ε. Διατίθεται εμπορικά το πρόσθετο πακέτο δεδομένων «Πακέτο Μobile Ιnternet Family 
15GB» με τα ακόλουθα χαρακτηριστικά: 

*Πρόσθετο Πακέτο* 
*Ενσωματωμένη Χρήση* 
*Χρέωση* 

Πακέτο  Mobile Internet Family 15GB 
15GB 
24,90€ 



•	Το πρόσθετο πακέτο «Πακέτο Mobile Internet Family 15GB» παρέχεται μόνο στις κύριες συνδέσεις των οικονομικών προγραμμάτων COSMOTE Mobile Family M, COSMOTE Mobile Family L και μπορεί να καταναλωθεί από όλα τα μέλη του προγράμματος (family sharing).    
•	Σε περίπτωση απενεργοποίησης του προγράμματος στο οποίο δύναται να ενεργοποιηθεί το πρόσθετο πακέτο ή μετάβασής του σε άλλο οικονομικό πρόγραμμα από τα ανωτέρω αναφερόμενα, το πρόσθετο πακέτο απενεργοποιείται.  
•	Σε περίπτωση που ο συνδρομητής δεν εξαντλήσει την ενσωματωμένη δωρεάν μηνιαία χρήση του πρόσθετου πακέτου, αυτή δεν μεταφέρεται στον επόμενο μήνα τιμολόγησης.  
•	Η μηνιαία χρέωση του πρόσθετου πακέτου δεν είναι αναλογική και αντιστοίχως τα δωρεάν μηνιαία GB του πακέτου αποδίδονται εξ ολοκλήρου ανεξαρτήτως της στιγμής ενεργοποίησης.  
•	Το μηνιαίο πάγιο του πρόσθετου πακέτου δεδομένων, περιλαμβάνει ΦΠΑ 24%. Εφαρμόζεται επιπλέον Τέλος Συνδρομητών Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας 12%, 15%, 18% ή 20% ανάλογα με το ύψος του μηνιαίου λογαριασμού (

*Πηγή : Cosmote*

----------

